# R35 Ultimate wing



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

perfect .... but ugly in my eyes looks like cheap tuning.. I know it's high tech just my feeling with the look


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

That's pretty nifty, I wonder what the gains (if any) would be ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

havn't tested myself, but apparently knocked off 3 seconds on track in U.S


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

I believe it's perfect, also believe it takes seconds but it's very expensive and for me the look is baad


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Rice or nice? I'm not sure


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

it's not rice, it works


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> havn't tested myself, but apparently knocked off 3 seconds on track in U.S


What were the times? Ie, how big is the track?


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

I can imagine it does work well - but noway on a Road car.


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

It may perform well but it looks awful! HALFORDS springs to mind! I'm sure I've seen one of these on a SAXO in Slough.....


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

But don't you need max downforce for *both* rear wheels for a wing to be effective in corners? Or am I nuts?


----------



## TimJMS (Nov 16, 2002)

Puts me in mind of the 1968 Porsche 908.

Do the flaps use steering angle or suspension movement as their input?


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

cooooooooool, is that the Aeromotions wing or someone elses?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

looks like a aeromotions, if so here are some more pics of it

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/112496-budez-gt-r-book-signing-event.html


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

if there were a word beyond chav this spoiler would take the biscut. looks ****ing ridiculous.just needs a matt black wrap to top it off


----------



## TimJMS (Nov 16, 2002)

bhp said:


> looks like a aeromotions, if so here are some more pics of it
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/112496-budez-gt-r-book-signing-event.html


Thanks for that. Interesting stuff.


----------

